# Newbie with questions!!



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone!
i just found this forum today and am so glad to see people from Northern Ireland here!  the info on here is great!  but of course i still have a couple of questions!

a little about me..  im 32, as is DH.  we have been ttc naturally since jan 2007 altho we had a one year break from october 08 to october 09.  around that time we got the results of DH's SA and his sperm count is really low.  we went to origin at that time and almost went for ICSI but decided against it as it didnt feel like the right time.  DH has been taking Fertilaid for the last 4 months or so and staying off drink etc but we still havent had any luck.  im reticent to leave it much longer and am just starting to come to terms with the fact that we are likely going to need help with this.  

the thing is, im not even sure where to start.  my cousin had IVF a couple of years ago and she went privately to Prof McClure at RFC.  she has recommended him to me.  do i just phone up and ask for a private appt or is there anotherway to do it?  we dont really want to wait on the NHS.  plus it would prob take an age even just to get seen again that way as my GP would have to refer me wouldnt they?  im not totally against the idea of Origin but the doctor kinda put me off last time as i felt he gave us our diagnosis very insensitively.  

this whole thing is so overwhelming, i never thought i would end up here. as im sure no-one here did.  ive always put the idea of IVF etc to the back of my mind as i was trying to be positive and think we wouldnt need it but im at the point now where i want a baby so badly and i dont want to wait around any more.  

any advice anyone could give me would be so appreciated!!

thanx x


----------



## Velma (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi sparkleheart,

I am new on here too, and some of your details sounds a bit like me. I could have went to origins last year but was so up and down i didn't know what to do so thought i would wait it out for NHS (due to come up around april) and hopefully allow me some extra time and praying for miracles to happen before hand. In hindsight now i guess i should have went ahead.

My consultant is Prof McClure, i contacted him by ringing the Independent Clinic and asking for an appointment with him there - privately costing around £120 for each consultation. But he also works for the NHS at the Royal Victoria and does private there as well. But he also works in Origins - and he would be able to get you in there quicker that the others. Based on all this you may be best to email him and explain your circumstances then maybe he would see what suits you best. [email protected]

One thing i would say tho is: I still find the approach a bit straight to the point, now i have had differing circumstances and i suppose some was for my own good but i think this is just something you might have to get used to! He is nice enough.


I hope this helps,

Velma


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF hun 

Have a look at these links here 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi sparkleheart , welcome 
I am sure one of the girls will answer you questions very soon hun , i my self was with origins and found them really nice , i have the same prob as you DH sperm was low trying since 2007 , and we had ICSI , it is alot to think about hun but if you get on the board and ask all the questions you want to will soon get your head round it ,and you will find great support from the girls , like loopyone said feel free to come over to the northern ireland thread , we always have a good laugh on there , it has kept me sane   
I can answer one question for you , i got refered to origin , and they were fantastic with me they found out what the problem was straight away , and they treated me really well , the doctor can refer you , i phoned up for a form and them the doctor filled it in and they sent it to origin, RVH have a longer waiting time than origin ,if you go on to the northern ireland thread and look at the waiting list thread you will more of an idea what the times are 
wishing you all the luck in the world hun , and hope to see you on NI thread soon 

Velma hi hun welcome , hope to see you on the NI thread soon hun


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

NI thread 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220732.0


----------



## yellazippy (May 10, 2008)

Sparkleheart & Velma a big welcome to the boards  

Sparkleheart its a huge shock to the system when you realise your longed for baby is not going to come naturally 

But you`ve done the right thing by gathering all the info you can on what your options are

I`m sure you have many many questions which we will do our best to answer  

As Velma said contact Prof McClure and arrange a consultation and then you can decide how you wish to proceed

You will find that although sympathetic most IF professionals very straight and to the point 

I guess they deal with this every day and are very realistic about the procedures and chances of success

Velma good luck with your upcoming tx in April   

Ladies come over to the ni girls and cycle threads with any questions and you`ll find everyone a great support


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

girls thank u all so much for ur welcomes and advice!

i posted that thread and then went on hols for a week so am only logging in here again now.  

i phoned prof mcclure last thurs morning about an appt and was told i need a letter from my GP (aaaarggh!) so have an appt with him this afternoon.  as soon as i get that i'll get started on my journey!

thanx again everyone, i will be sure to check out the NI thread!

x


----------

